# More Stirling Engine Plans



## rake60

I have yet to build a stirling engine, _(that worked)_.
In a search for more ideas I found this site.
*Let's Build Model Stirling Engines*
5 sets of plans there from the very basic to more complex designs.

Rick


----------



## rake60

Or perhaps an LTD Stirling Engine?

*[url]http://www.steamengine.com.au/stirling/models/livesteam/index.html*[/url]

Rick


----------



## rleete

Ooh, that second one is nice. I may attempt that one soon.


----------



## joeby

I've built the one in Rick's second post. That was about six or seven years ago, and it ran very well after some fiddling around to get rid of drag. I say "ran" because I had it at work with me one day and a co-worker knocked it off the bench, and the concrete floor didn't do it many favors 

 Anyway, after a going over, it runs once again; but not like it did. The flywheel has that annoying wobble in it still (I think the hub has been bent).

 I'm not sure if the drawings posted for this engine have all the dimensions on them. IIRC, I had to work some of them out on my own. With a little attention to details, you should wind up with a good runner though.

Kevin


----------



## black85vette

I built the LTD stirling in the second post as my 3rd engine project. Runs great with a top speed of about 110 rpm on boiling water.  Made several changes to the plans to make it easier to build. Made the piston out of Delrin. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## mnbylcr2

Does anyone have a link to the second post? - It doesn`t seem to want to let me have access.


----------



## vlmarshall

rake60  said:
			
		

> I have yet to build a stirling engine, _(that worked)_.
> In a search for more ideas I found this site.
> *Let's Build Model Stirling Engines*
> 5 sets of plans there from the very basic to more complex designs.
> 
> Rick



Yep, I built my first Stirling from there, using his plans for the LSE-01.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5329.0
I also started the rotary displacer engine, but never finished it.


----------



## kustomkb

Mine was made to the Austrailian plans as adapted by Len Winn;

http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/index.htm














Its a slow and steady runner.


----------



## Ryan

Nice, this looks a little bit like the Kontax LTD I have. The flywheel of the Kontax has this brass rim, I've always been curious how they manufactured that, although I think all the parts where CNC'd.

http://www.stirlingengine.co.uk/ks90-polished-low-temperature-stirling-engine-34-p.asp

They make a thermo-acoustic engine too and the design appears to have very few parts, could be good to base a design off.


----------



## BMyers

damn, how many engines in progress are too many ? I want to build a sterling, but I need to finish a few I have in process.


----------

